# what to write in a christening card?



## happygal

we are going to BIL's daughters christening in sunday but i havent got a clue what to write in the card :shrug: do i address it to the baby or mum and dad too? id like to write something nice but im rubbish at things like this....any suggestions please? :flower:


----------



## SaraAbi

What does it say on the front of the card? We got some from Abi's christening that said on your daughters christening that were addressed to us and other that said on your christening that were addressed to her. 

If my nephews card I think I wrote that we were sending lots of hugs and kisses to a special little man on hin christening day. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bloodbinds

LOL!!

My sister asked me this the other day before Bella's Christening.

In most of the cards i got, they were addressed to Bella. And things like 'wishing you a life full of happiness and health' were put and 'hope you have a lovely christening day' etc Hope this helps! xx


----------



## Tsia

Mylos christening in 2 weeks. I'd expect it to be addressed to mylo. 

not me or OH. 

My mate is having a christening in 4 weeks.. I am thinking of putting a poem ..
how about summink like .. errrrrrrr this?


*
Warm Blessings and Special wishes on your Holy Day
May your stride be fullfilled with laughter on the way, 
With Love in your Life and the Lord in your heart, 
may your blessed soul and Hapiness never be apart.*


I just wrote that.. lol
you can borrow it if you like. 
Damn I should write for hallmark! lol


----------

